# Name Based Recording -When?



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

Remember when it was promised for this summer. Anybody heard anything lately on this?


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

Late fall is what I read on the forum, unless it gets delayed.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

mallu2u said:


> Late fall is what I read on the forum, unless it gets delayed.


"late fall" of which year????? :lol:


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

522 NBR is supposed to happen "soon". 
50x/510 is supposed to happen by the "end of the year". 
721/921 is supposed to "happen".


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

lol, last night they said that NBR would be out first on their newest HD receiver, a product that doesn't even exist yet :lol:


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Why doesn't Dish just make some deal with TiVO now that D* is looking like they'll drop them? I'm telling you, whomever can give me a good HD-DVR is soon going to get my business. I'm waiting to see if Dish and VOOM can get their act together, but I won't wait much longer.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Orcatek said:


> Name Based Recording -When?


Whenever.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Capmeister said:


> Why doesn't Dish just make some deal with TiVO now that D* is looking like they'll drop them? I'm telling you, whomever can give me a good HD-DVR is soon going to get my business. I'm waiting to see if Dish and VOOM can get their act together, but I won't wait much longer.


Obviously, it's not working for D* - why else would they go the same way as E*? I read somewhere that D* still makes money on the monthly fee (just under 1/2 goes to TiVo I believe). I think one of the reasons E* designs their own boxes is so that they can control the features.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Why isn't it working for D*? By all accounts, it's working just fine. They just want to lower costs by using their own company (NDS), instead of having to pay Tivo. And, as you say, it also gives them more control over features. As a content provider, that is probably more important to News Corp than to Echostar.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I think D* is going away from TiVo to increase profits and control features. They see that E* has done this for years and continued to add consumers - D* isn't gaining more customers (than E*) because of TiVo, it's because they advertise more and they have compelling content. D* sees that consumers will stay with the provider even with the bugs in teh DVR's...so why not do it and increase profits... 

I think this is short sighted (by D*) because PVR popularity is growing and in another year or two they're going to hit huge growth with these devices. Whoever has a good relatively bug free unit will get the customers. If D* and E* aren't careful, the cable companies could steal this business......that's why I'm really surprised that TiVo hasn't reached any large deals with the cable companies to supply the PVR's. We'll put up with the bugs because we love the features, but the typical consumer is going to have a fit after the 5th reboot of the system and will go back to cable.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Perhaps Tivo's contract with D* is exclusive? Of course, when that ends (2006?), you will probably see Tivo-licensed software on Cable DVR's, maybe even Dish DVR's if they still aren't getting it right, and maybe even built directly into TV's, DVD recorders, and other similar devices.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

garypen said:


> Perhaps Tivo's contract with D* is exclusive? Of course, when that ends (2006?), you will probably see Tivo-licensed software on Cable DVR's, maybe even Dish DVR's if they still aren't getting it right, and maybe even built directly into TV's, DVD recorders, and other similar devices.


It's not exclusive - they have attempted and failed to reach an agreement with ANY major cable company for their boxes. If they don't, they will have a tough time because people will just go with whatever cable throws at them. They're missing a major opportunity and I don't know why they can't reach agreement. I don't see how they can make it after their agreement with D* ends unless they get another large customer.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Will E* charge a fee for the name based recording on the 501, 508 and 721s? If so, I can do without it. I like my setup the way it is with no extra fees.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

finniganps said:


> D* isn't gaining more customers (than E*) because of TiVo, it's because they advertise more and they have compelling content.


Oh Oh! Somebody used the c word! :lol:


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

koji68 said:


> Oh Oh! Somebody used the c word! :lol:


I'm referring to the sports packages among others....


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm personally with Charlie on the whole compelling HD content issue. More isn't always better. Quality not quantity just for the sake of adding quantity is what really matters most to me. Besides this though, subscribers have to realize only X percentage of its current base even has the equipment and desire to subscribe to the HD Pak and bandwidth issues/contract discussions will always play significant roles in delaying new channel additions no matter which provider you run with.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Link said:


> Will E* charge a fee for the name based recording on the 501, 508 and 721s? If so, I can do without it. I like my setup the way it is with no extra fees.


Not sure yet, but I'm in the same boat as you are. Recording right now with the 721 couldn't be any simpler then it is save for the popup window that asks which tuner you want it to record to which is more an annoyance then anything else.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I don't recall seeing this popup.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

D sales are 100,000 a quarter more than E.

My crystall ball says

Most existing E DVRs will never get ame based recordings...

The rollout will be so slow most of the existing boxes will be functionally obsolete before the upgrade is available... 

Let alone getting the feature to work properly.... Intergrating new features on old boxes is generally a pain...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

The first question is when will E* roll out NBR. The second question is when will they get it working right?


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Orcatek said:


> Remember when it was promised for this summer.


 Summer isn't over yet....


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

We will live without it....and don't bet on it NOT costing something......my guess is that it will be a monthly charge of say $1.99...should be interesting to see if that's per receiver or per account.


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

finniganps said:


> "late fall" of which year????? :lol:


2087.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> D sales are 100,000 a quarter more than E.
> 
> My crystall ball says
> 
> ...


I think maybe your crystal ball had a blackout when you were looking for it. My guess is NBR will arrive, but not in the timeframe we all would hope.

Bob... how much software development integration work have you done? The pain of Integrating new features all depends on how well the software was architected and how well future features were anticipated.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

WeeJavaDude said:


> I think maybe your crystal ball had a blackout when you were looking for it. My guess is NBR will arrive, but not in the timeframe we all would hope.
> 
> Bob... how much software development integration work have you done? The pain of Integrating new features all depends on how well the software was architected and how well future features were anticipated.


Bob may be moving to D* since he will shortly have the $$ to remove the tree that is blocking his LOS for the D* dish. A lot of us are hoping he moves so that he can share how "great" D* and how we should all switch. :lol:


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Tyralak said:


> 2087.


Just in time for the great hair bands to start their comeback.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

WeeJavaDude said:


> I think maybe your crystal ball had a blackout when you were looking for it. My guess is NBR will arrive, but not in the timeframe we all would hope.
> 
> Bob... how much software development integration work have you done? The pain of Integrating new features all depends on how well the software was architected and how well future features were anticipated.


My point is E is SO SLOW, NBR coming later this year is now next year on the new high def dvr.

by the time name based trickles down to all the boxes many will be functionall obsolete. note E doesnt add new stuff to the original dishplayers.... I too think there will be a fee....

As to intergrating new features, have you noticed how smoothly E typically dioes things


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I think there was a song back in the 60's about it.

In the year 2525
If Dish is still alive
If our DVR's survive
NBR might arrive


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

Greg Bimson said:


> Just in time for the great hair bands to start their comeback.


I'll be waiting anxiously.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> My point is E is SO SLOW, NBR coming later this year is now next year on the new high def dvr.
> 
> by the time name based trickles down to all the boxes many will be functionall obsolete. note E doesnt add new stuff to the original dishplayers.... I too think there will be a fee....
> 
> As to intergrating new features, have you noticed how smoothly E typically dioes things


Yes I have seen them integrate new features rather nicely while missing the boat on some. The latest PgUp/PgDn on the 811 for mode changes was rather nicely done. They missed the boat on the lock/hide feature a bit but not bad. And yes they even dropped some promised features like the 721 internet support and the 921 firewire support. This is another issue and I will leave that one alone.

With Dish their boxes are always a work in progress. In my opinion, sometimes things go smothly and sometimes they don't. After being with Dish for a few years it is obvious the model dish is going with and this is it.

This model can be a two edge sword, they release boxes early and we have to endure the pain of flaky software. We do however also get some features that we would not get for a while if they raised the stability bar (Two opinions as to what is better and depends on your pain threshold). The other thing is that we also get new features that were never promised added to our boxes. This is not the case with a lot of receivers and is the other side of the sword. With a lot of receivers you get what is in the box and that is it. No updates or enhacements. I did not buy my 508 or 721 for NBR. It was never promised and if I get it great.. This is an advantage of having the ability to push updates to your customer base.

As to the speed of rollout. Well that is another topic that being in the field I fully understand. Am I happy with them missing dates, nope, but I also know that dates get leaked, miss quoted, miss spoken and generally they are usually off. Sometime by a huge margin. Dish are not alone in this area and since I am on the other side of the fence here I understand why things like this happen.

I have left the quality issue out of this discussion to avoid rate holing more than we already are.

My guess is that NBR will be implemented on one platform and ported to the other boxes. How well these features integrate will depend on the state of each code base. I do find your comments relating to software development, integration and deployment rather interesting given that you have not been in the process ever.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

WeeJavaDude said:


> This model can be a two edge sword, they release boxes early and we have to endure the pain of flaky software. We do however also get some features that we would not get for a while if they raised the stability bar (Two opinions as to what is better and depends on your pain threshold). The other thing is that we also get new features that were never promised added to our boxes. This is not the case with a lot of receivers and is the other side of the sword. With a lot of receivers you get what is in the box and that is it. No updates or enhacements. I did not buy my 508 or 721 for NBR. It was never promised and if I get it great..


Agreed, I also didn't buy the 508 and than the 721 for NBR. I think what bothers folks is that old units had it - 7100, 7200 and people expect that a new box would have at least as many features as the old box - people don't know the software is a different language...they just want a "better box". I bought my 7100 in 1999 and was happy with it even with all the bugs. But, I'm much happier with the 721 because of the dual tuners. That feature is a lot more important than the NBR IMO. The wireless keyboard was pretty neat on the 7100 too......seems like these things wouldn't be that hard to have for the 721, 921 and the 5xx, but obviously they are.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

finniganps said:


> The wireless keyboard was pretty neat on the 7100 too......seems like these things wouldn't be that hard to have for the 721, 921 and the 5xx, but obviously they are.


Just log on to Newegg.com or Outpost.com, and order a standard wireless USB keyboard for your 721. It works great.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

garypen said:


> Just log on to Newegg.com or Outpost.com, and order a standard wireless USB keyboard for your 721. It works great.


What do you use the keyboard for (why is it better than the standard remote)? Seems like it would be better when searching for a program...anything else?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

That's the only thing I really use it for.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

garypen said:


> Perhaps Tivo's contract with D* is exclusive? Of course, when that ends (2006?), you will probably see Tivo-licensed software on Cable DVR's, maybe even Dish DVR's if they still aren't getting it right, and maybe even built directly into TV's, DVD recorders, and other similar devices.


by the way can some one point me to a link of cablecard tvs


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

garypen said:


> I think there was a song back in the 60's about it.
> 
> In the year 2525
> If Dish is still alive
> ...


 :lol: :hurah:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Isnt the 721's supposed to stop having new major software updates soon?


----------



## rathergood (Jul 29, 2003)

Unthinkable said:


> ...save for the popup window that asks which tuner you want it to record to which is more an annoyance then anything else.


Something must be wrong with your receiver because the only time I get that popup is when I have the pip in use. In that case, I would prefer to have popup ask me which tuner to record from.


----------

